# Question on running a BOV



## Boosted08 (Sep 5, 2007)

Is anyone running a BOV and if so does it mess with the tune of the car in any way by not recirculating the air back into the motor?? I know on a draw thru design car with a MAF you have tobypass it back in or it will mess with the A/F
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcIaQOBPCBE&mode=related&search=

I was that there are 2 Bosh bypass valves in the car, are they combing it into one BOV or running 2?


----------



## pumpedTSI (Oct 11, 2007)

bypass valves are preferred over BOV's on a car running MAF's since with a BOV you are dumping metered air that the ECU has calculated/compensated for thus affecting your fuel/air mix ratio............BOV does sound cool on off throttle tho........with MAF stick with bypass plumbed back into intake system.........


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

pumpedTSI said:


> bypass valves are preferred over BOV's on a car running MAF's since with a BOV you are dumping metered air that the ECU has calculated/compensated for thus affecting your fuel/air mix ratio............BOV does sound cool on off throttle tho........with MAF stick with bypass plumbed back into intake system.........


The 335I runs MAP, not MAF, it should be fine.


----------

